# Nice website web cam



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

That was cool. Thanks


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat! Thanks......


----------



## Huck (Apr 24, 2013)

The bees have built burr comb on the glass that gives a great cross sectional view through the comb. If you click the link you can see it streaming live.
http://www.wildwoodforesthoney.com/beehive_webcam.htm


----------



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

Thats cool! Thanks again!


----------

